# emerge danneggiato?

## dr_berta

Ciao, sto cercando di passare dal profilo 17.0 al 17.1

Il comando 

```
emerge --sync
```

 ha aggiornato portage, ma quando mando il comando "emerge -1v app-portage/unsymlink-lib" ottengo il seguente errore:

```
localhost /home/myuser # emerge -1v app-portage/unsymlink-lib

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: 7 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/emerge", line 53, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1289, in emerge_main

    return run_action(emerge_config)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 3325, in run_action

    retval = action_build(emerge_config, spinner=spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 340, in action_build

    settings, trees, myopts, myparams, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 9749, in backtrack_depgraph

    myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 9786, in _backtrack_depgraph

    success, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 3937, in select_files

    return self._select_files(args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 4280, in _select_files

    return self._resolve(myfavorites)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 4436, in _resolve

    self.altlist()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 7390, in altlist

    self._resolve_conflicts()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 7517, in _resolve_conflicts

    self._process_slot_conflicts()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1693, in _process_slot_conflicts

    self._process_slot_conflict(conflict)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1755, in _process_slot_conflict

    slot_nodes, conflict_atoms):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1834, in _slot_conflict_backtrack_abi

    self._slot_operator_update_probe_slot_conflict(dep)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1975, in _slot_operator_update_probe_slot_conflict

    new_dep = self._slot_operator_update_probe(dep, slot_conflict=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2102, in _slot_operator_update_probe

    if not check_reverse_dependencies(dep.parent, replacement_parent):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2060, in check_reverse_dependencies

    if self._upgrade_available(parent):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2407, in _upgrade_available

    pkg.slot_atom):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2493, in _iter_similar_available

    graph_pkg.root_config, atom):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5575, in _iter_match_pkgs_any

    pkg_type, atom, onlydeps=onlydeps):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5627, in _iter_match_pkgs_atom

    myrepo=getattr(cpv, 'repo', None))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6980, in _pkg

    metadata = zip(db_keys, db.aux_get(cpv, db_keys, myrepo=myrepo))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/dbapi/porttree.py", line 621, in aux_get

    myrepo=myrepo, loop=loop))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/dbapi/porttree.py", line 709, in async_aux_get

    proc.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildMetadataPhase.py", line 59, in _start

    self._async_wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/AbstractPollTask.py", line 99, in _async_wait

    self._unregister()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildMetadataPhase.py", line 147, in _unregister

    self.scheduler.remove_reader(self._files.ebuild)

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'ebuild'
```

Si è danneggiato emerge o portage?

Qualche suggerimento su come risolvere il problema?

Grazie

Claudio

----------

## luna80

devi usare il comando etc-update per aggiornare i file di configurazione

----------

## sabayonino

Se devi aggiornare il profilo , python ed altro  avrai un bel lavoro da fare.

comincia a dare una occhiata a questo thread

e a https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable.html

----------

